# Größe der Signatur



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2005)

Muss mal wieder dazu was schreiben, weil es in letzter Zeit wieder überhand nimmt mit der Größe der Signaturen.

Bei manchen Membern nimmt die Signatur den halben Bildschirm ein!

Das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!!!

Natürlich ist es für viele selber "witzig" wenn sie viele Bilder, Buttons oder Banner in der Signatur haben und dazu noch Text, der für einen halben Roman reicht.

Viele User nervt es aber einfach, wenn man beim Lesen der Threads/Postings dann von den Signaturen erschlagen wird.

*Also wieder mal die Bitte sich bei der Größe der Signaturen zu beschränken.*

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind:
*Links auf externe Seiten oder Werbung - in welcher Form auch immer - bedarf grundsätzlich der Zustimmung durch den Betreiber.*

Private Seiten können den Code für den Button "Privater Tipp" bekommen, wenn sie uns den Link zur jeweiligen HP schicken zum begutachten, gewerbliche Seiten jeder Art können den Button "Forumpartner" bekommen.

Unauthorisierte Verwendung des Codes führt zu sofortiger Sperre, da man das grundsätzlich als böswillig ansehen kann.

Anfragen für den Code an:
marketing@anglerboard.de

*Wir bitten also nochmjal ausdrücklich darum, sich bei der Größe der Signatur zu beschränken und auf unauthorisierte Links/Werbung zu verzichten!!*


----------

